# Usare tutti e 2 i piedi nel Calcio



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

L'ho sempre detto che è un grandissimo vantaggio nel Calcio usare bene tutti e 2 i piedi...quante volte si vedono dei giocatori che sbagliano gol/passaggi facili perchè non sanno usare il piede debole? Questo anche tra i grandi giocatori come El Shaarawy (ma ce ne sono tanti altri)
La domanda che mi faccio, ma è così difficile saper usare bene tutti e 2 i piedi? Io vedo veramente pochissima gente che sa usarli bene...mi viene in mente Totti.
Io penso che a questi livelli solo se sei Messi ti puoi permettere di saper giocare con un solo piede


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2013)

I migliori di sempre in questo senso per me Paolo Maldini e Pavel Nedved


----------



## Djici (21 Agosto 2013)

sinceramente non capisco...

non hanno nulla da fare : solo allenarsi.
e non si puo nemmeno dire che allenarsi a calciare col piede debole sia una cosa cosi difficile come la preparazione fisica.
qualche ora ogni settimana per migliorare potrebbe bastare


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2013)

Antonini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> sinceramente non capisco...
> 
> non hanno nulla da fare : solo allenarsi.
> e non si puo nemmeno dire che allenarsi a calciare col piede debole sia una cosa cosi difficile come la preparazione fisica.
> qualche ora ogni settimana per migliorare potrebbe bastare



ma infatti boh...in Serie A poi...tanti anche nelle Big Europee
posso capire da regazzini, quando giocavo a calcio in 3-4 (compreso me) sapevamo usarli bene tutti e 2...ma in Serie A no


----------



## Djici (21 Agosto 2013)

al posto di allegri direi a elsha che puo usare solo il sinistro in allenamento.
ogni volta che tocca la palla col destro 10 minuti in piu di corsa


----------



## tequilad (22 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi se questi si mettono a giocare in Serie D usano tutti e due i piedi e ti fanno goal di destro, sinistro, testa, tacco, schiena...il fatto è che bisogna usare due piedi in contesti di gioco di altissimo livello in cui stai sfidando comunque giocatori che sono al top del calcio mondiale. 
Penso che anche voi, se ci pensate, capite che è differente fare goal col piede debole in una partitella di calcetto tra amici oppure farlo in una partita decisiva del campionato dilettantistico in cui avete giocato. E' tutta questione di pressione (mentale e fisica)


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2013)

Io mi ricordo Sheva, il gol nei quarti di finale famosi per il petardo. Fantastico gol


----------



## jaws (22 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> I migliori di sempre in questo senso per me Paolo Maldini e Pavel Nedved



E ovviamente Brehme che tirava rigori e punizioni con tutti e 2 i piedi


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E ovviamente Brehme che tirava rigori e punizioni con tutti e 2 i piedi



Purtroppo non l'ho visto giocare, sono troppo giovane


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2013)

mi sembra ricordare che anche marc overmars non era male con i 2 piedi


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Agosto 2013)

Oggi saper usare tutti e due i piedi è molto meno importante che saper correre i 1500 mt in meno di 4 minuti e mezzo o i 100 mt in 11 secondi.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2013)

Lo dico da tempo...

Basta mettersi lì e fare muro. poi ovvio come ha detto tequilad che dipende dal contesto, però a forza di allenarsi qualcosa si ottiene.

E' un discorso simile per i calci piazzati, come le punizioni o i calci d'angolo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

capisco che è un giocatore che odiate e per voi è come se sto per dire una scemenza ma secondo me elsha deve imparare e migliorare guardando da robinho, se riesce a muoversi come binho tra le linee e impara a usare l'altro piede e diventa più forte negli spazi stretti acquisendo un po di tecnica diventa davvero un fenomeno perchè poi sottoporta tra i due non c'è paragone


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (22 Agosto 2013)

E' inconcepibile non sapere usare due piedi in serie a. Inconcepibile. Almeno nei club più forti.


----------

